# Can someone help decipher this knitted shrug?



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I set this to public so I hope everyone can see it:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154291535748722&id=626678721

I found this photo on the Internet and no luck finding the instructions. Looks like it is knit lengthwise, but how do you do the "gaps" (for lack of a better term)? They aren't exactly dropped stitches, just random gaps in the knitting. I have some mohair yarn I want to put to use.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It looks like she used a really large needle to knit it. For the &#8220;gaps&#8221;, wrap the yarn around the needle a couple of times in each stitch. The next row, the previous wraps will drop into a large loopy stitch. For the neckline, I believe she used a smaller needle.

So a needle that is on the big side for the yarn. Then, a needle 3 sizes bigger, and a wraps for the loopy gaps.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Malinda, I couldn't make sense out of that URL; however, if you're interested in creating a "shrug", I found this tutorial on YouTube [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jVy-HWhybA[/ame]


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I'm almost finished with this shrug. I used size 13 needles throughout, it doesn't need smaller needles for the neckline because it is knit lengthwise. I'll try to post a picture when it's finished. 

What do you guys use to post photos on here these days? I always used to use photobucket, but it seems to have turned into a smut site (or was hacked, or something).


----------

